# Behold, a craftsman at at work



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

After all this I'm getting soggy pucks









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you saying that, because you removed the bottom of your PF, you are getting soggy pucks? Makes no sense.

On the Pavoni, as it has no solenoid valve, you need to let the pressure equalise and the puck dry out naturally. There's no way you'll ever get a soggy puck on the Pav unless you remove the PF straight away after pulling the lever, most likely kindly accompanied by a portafilter sneeze, where you might need your walls repainted. 😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Nah, the soggy pucks are a bi product of using the IMS basket, the old LaPav basket you could take the porta straight out and and have a dry luck, with this one ya gotta wait

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wait a bit longer. 😂 - I'll dry eventually.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, that works









Thing is with the La Pav basket you can take it out pretty much take it out straight away, with this one seems to have a stronger seal

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> After all this I'm getting soggy pucks
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 ???? that makes my angle grinder bottomless PF look pretty refined!

Is that the uber expensive IMS competition? Any good?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> that makes my angle grinder bottomless PF look pretty refined!
> 
> Is that the uber expensive IMS competition? Any good?


Yep, certainly is, instant improvement more head room for 16g , nicer crema and just easier to get a balanced cup

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Yep, certainly is, instant improvement more head room for 16g , nicer crema and just easier to get a balanced cup
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 Cool, I think it's similar in depth to the one I got with my bottomless PF, which quite easily takes 16-17g. 
I'm wondering if it's just the depth or the supposedly rounder holes


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Cool, I think it's similar in depth to the one I got with my bottomless PF, which quite easily takes 16-17g.
> I'm wondering if it's just the depth or the supposedly rounder holes


Dunno it's taller, obviously, was the same with my Gaggia, the IMS baskets have a personality of their own

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

TomHughes said:


> Is that the uber expensive IMS competition? Any good?


 The only real difference apparently between the £19 IMS comp and the £44 IMS Pavoni comp is the nice logo according to the Espresso shop website.

I reckon a bottomless portafilter is a good move as you at least get to see it when in use now! 😉


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

The logo makes better coffee fact!

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

You let me know who did that for you and ill get them 😂

My sage used to give cracking pucks, i could play hockey with them, bow i have a hx with ims there not soggy, knock out but there softer for sure, as far as im led to believe let the taste drive u


----------

